# Lake district



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm looking for somewhere for our honeymoon. DP not keen on going abroad so we are staying in this country.

I quite like the sound of Lake district, have never been. We like the idea of staying in a log cabin and ive searched through loads of websites tonight, but i was wondering if anyone could recommend a website/place to stay?

Nikki xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi i was looking at accomodation last night for scottish highlands and the lake district mostly caravan parks etc. There seemed to be a decent looking caravan park in windimere which seems to be the main area, i think they also had nice holiday lodges which were quite new looking:

southlakelandparks


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Also if you are interested a lot of the caravan parks in the scottish highlands seemed to have log cabins as well, most of the big name caravan parks, quite fancy one for myself lol. Places on the coast like nairn lochloy and grannies helian  hame seemed to be right on the beach (parkdean holidays). Theres also a centre parcs in lake district or nearby, not quite sure how close it is


----------



## JulesHope (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, not sure about places to stay sorry but I live in Lakes and can't recommend it enough    Lucy's on a Plate in Ambleside is really good. Friendly and gorgeous food.

Hope you have a fab time wherever you stay xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
We love the Lakes - though it does rain a lot! 

We have always stayed in hotels, I agree about Lucy's - great place to eat, there are fab restaurants and tea rooms around the place and it isn't actually that big so you can see quite a lot. 

Enjoy


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

We love the Lakes & Scotland but both can be rainy & cold/misty. Personally I would choose Scotland as the scenery is breathtaking with the Lochs & mountains but on a good day Lakes are fab too.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

One of my work colleagues has been to a log cabin in the Lakes and said was really lovely - will ask her and get back to you.

Rx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

starfishtigger said:


> alas we always camp so probably not the best idea for a honeymoon
> 
> xxx


We camped on our honeymoon! it was freezing!
1 week in North wales in April 

Saved and went to Corfu the year after for 2 weeks


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Im still trying to talk DP into going abroad  

the hoseasons brochure arrived today so will have a look through 2moro


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hoseasons was where my friend had stayed, and some even have hot tubs. the other place was Brockwood Hall near Windemere, but she said that they have recently put their prices up and it's not really worth the extra.

r x


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Dakota,

Did you find somewhere, we used to stay at Lakeside Hotel, Newby Bridge on Windermere, Lovely. I am sure that you have probably found somewhere by now, but here are the details anyway.

Can anyone recommend anywhere fro DH and dog and I to stay scenic in the lakes more like a cottage? and any good dog walks?

Thank you,

mavis x

_I love the Lakes - Makes me feel at one x_


----------

